# How Many Dogs Do You 'Typically' Have?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

For those involved in rescue, how many dogs do you typically have at your house? I try to keep my numbers between 2 to 3 fosters depending on the individual dogs needs. This is another reason why I don't openly advertise that I have a rescue here,as far as advertising goes. Quite a few people know that I am involved based on word of mouth or working with me directly,but they don't just give people my information.They instead contact me and then we go from there.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't work with a rescue. Nor do I have the skills to handle more than 1 dog (even though I have 2 :c)

But if I could, I'd probably take in no more than 3 maybe 4 if the pressure was there and I thought the dog really deserved a place in my home...


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I only do one at a time because I'm so busy with my own dogs and the fosters are usually sick or have behavior problems that I need to deal with.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I try to keep it to 1 foster at a time but sometimes I have 2.

I have 3 of my own dogs and not a lot of land so any more than 5 in my house (always big dogs) is feeling cramped and it gets harder to give everyone the attention they need.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Just 1. 

Maybe in 5 years, once Koda and my son are a bit older, I'll get another puppy.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I foster one at a time for a public shelter. I don't take dogs other than through that one channel.

I have two of my own, and three is my limit. Last night it was pandemonium while my young one and the young foster played in the house before bedtime, racing from one end to the other--it felt like we had ten dogs the house with the energy of those two goofy adolescents. :crazy:

My fosters tend to be dogs who have lingered there too long and become depressed -- my current one is an all-black GSD who just kept getting passed over because of her color, so she's with me to get her more time (and more care in selecting a home, since she's got magnificent working drive and will likely fail in an inexperienced pet home...but be a _treasure _to someone who appreciates this kind of dog).


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

When I was heavily involved in rescue I tried to keep it at 2 fosters at a time. I also had 4 dogs of my own at that time. That seemed to be the best number for me to evaluate, work with and not go insane. 

There were usually a litter or two with mommas of kittens in the house as well.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I have done one or two fosters at a time and have had six or seven of my own. Nine dogs is the most that I have been able to handle adequately through the years. In the past two months, I have placed two fosters and my own pack is now down to six with no fosters currently. After my vacation in mid-October, I will probably foster another dog again. Six is easy after doing nine adults and a litter of seven puppies this summer. Sixteen was WAY too many, but it was very temporary while the puppies were growing.


----------

